

Ask HN: Review my startup - SyncFu.com - dejan
http://www.syncfu.com

======
yannis
Very nice clean interface that leads to direct action. Use a more realistic
product such as a textbook or a vacation trip - where you can entice
technically savy students for example to act.

It got a great potential and I think it can fly! Well done.

~~~
dejan
Thanks for the comment. This is the first, minimal viable product, and right
now searching for the first practical implementation. Textbook and vacation
trips are great ideas.

For the design, I believe a web app should be a web app, not a website.
Minimal images, minimal views, straight to the point.

------
dejan
<http://www.syncfu.com>

There is also the https version on <https://syncfu.heroku.com>

Well, of course it's on Heroku! :D

